# input method



## Franklin (Jun 30, 2020)

Dear everyone
I am Taiwanese, how do I install the input method

Please step by step


----------



## George (Jun 30, 2020)

You mean typing chinese charakters?


----------



## Franklin (Jun 30, 2020)

Elazar said:


> You mean typing chinese charakters?


yes


----------



## George (Jul 1, 2020)

There is a long article on Using Localization.

There might be virtual keyboards in the package repo. I used one for japanese characters once.

A workaround could be websites that do this, e.g. I googled





						Type Chinese Online - 在线中文输入 - Arch Chinese
					

Type Chinese online - Arch Chinese




					www.archchinese.com
				



Then copy and paste the output.

There is also chinese/fcitx, e.g. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/installing-chinese-input-method-in-freebsd-10-1.52314/


----------

